

Ask HN: Review my Startup  - will_brown

OMMAGEO is a video sharing website that uses Google Earth as its UI, in addition users can filter videos in GE by @user, #keyword, and video date.<p>Here is a link to my walk-through demo:  http://solitaireinfosys.com/demo/will_brown/<p>I call it a "walk-through demo" because it is not fully functional, but is representative of the UI/UE.<p>Would you be interested in testing this when completed? If not, what would interest you in a new video sharing website, if anything?  Could you see this being an important video discovery tool for any specific industry?  Do you think this is a joke?
======
leonpanjtar
Hi. It is kind of confusing. When I come to the site I don't really know what
to do. I think the logo is odd for a video sharing site. Also what has
bothered me when I first saw it is the similarity between the Sign Up and Sign
In buttons. They look identical and it's confusing. If you are using it as a
landing page, the Sign Up should be more visible, otherwise it is confusing.

------
anigbrowl
Like the concept, but I too am a bit confused. I appreciate it's not properly
working atm. Maybe focus on news or some other domain where geography
particularly matters. I think it's a step away from Alpha yet, but interested
to see where it goes.

PS Like the logo, hate the name. Keep iterating that!

~~~
will_brown
I appreciate the look and response. I agree it could be appealing for news
videos. I will keep hacking away at it and hopefully be live 12/21/12 (just in
case).

Your comment on the name I will take to heart bc I don't even call it OMMAGEO.
OMMA is Eye and Geo is Earth in ancient Greek so I call it iEarth, so I might
have to rethink it.

------
gromi60
I checked it out quickly, here are my thoughts:

1) Kinda confusing as to what you are supposed to do.

2) The you tube thumbnails are way to small to watch.

3) I'm sure there could be some interesting use cases for location specific
video, but I have no idea what they are.

~~~
will_brown
Thanks I appreciate the thoughts.

1\. Sorry, I should have explained that the geotag function and search are not
functional in this demo, this is more of a landing page.

2\. This issue goes to the demo itself, when the thumbnail is clicked the
video would not play there rather the GE would zoom to the video geotag and
the video would play inside the GE UI. If you are so inclined this function
can be demoed here: <http://www.solitaireinfosys.com/demo/will_brown/test/>

Note there are 4 geotags uploaded in India, and you have to zoom in to GE just
a little before the video geotags appear and here all 4 icons are default "x"
but will be the @user profile pic.

3\. Thank you. My immediate thoughts are: a. news - click a news channel
profile and see only their news videos across globe or a local as you like; b.
events - zoom in on protest sites to see user generated content, or zoom in on
stadiums to see videos of sports or concerts.

